# Wollt mich nur Vorstellen



## Mc_Fly (19. September 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin durch Zufall auf dieses Forum aufmerksam gemacht worden.

Ich bin gestern durch die Erbachklam geradelt und ein Forumsmitglied 
(mit dem ich mich sehr lange unterhalten habe  ) 
hat mich auf diese Seite aufmerksam gemacht. 

Auf diesem Wege noch einen Gruß an den Unbekannten. 
Du kannst dich ja mal melden.

So nun zu mir. Ich bin 27 und komme aus Boppard. 
Ich bin seit ca. 10 Jahren im CC Bereich unterwegs. 
Aus Berufsgründen die letzten 2 Jahre weniger, aber dieses Jahr umso mehr . 

Ich toure im Raum Boppard rum (PS: Hier gibt es richtig schöne Strecken  ).

So das wars fürs erste.

gruß
Marco


----------



## Pedalritter (19. September 2004)

Na dann Guude ,und willkommen im Forum   .

Also das war denn mal meine wenigkeit der dich in der Klamm angesprochen hatte   .
Hab dich heute in Brey vermisst , wollst doch mitfahren  oder  .
Bin aus Spay und wenn Du mal Lust auf ein Ründchen hast meld Dich einfach .

Gruss Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc_Fly (19. September 2004)

Sorry, 
Ich war gestern Abend auf einer B-Day feier und habe den Wecker vergessen zu stellen. 
Mir ging es heute morgen gar nicht so gut    .

Jupp, wir können uns gerne mal zum Radeln verabreden. Dann kann ich dir unsere Geheim-Strecken zeigen und du mir eure   .

Gruß
Marco


----------



## dave (19. September 2004)

Hi Marco,

viel Spass im Forum! 

Boppard ist aber auch ein echt schönes Revier. Bin in nächster Zeit unterwegs, aber später würd' ich auch gerne mehr von den Geheimtrails sehen ... 

Ciao
dave


----------



## [FW] FLO (19. September 2004)

hi und wilkommen im forum!
bin auch oft in boppard unterwegs, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal


----------



## Mc_Fly (19. September 2004)

@Dave
Gerne ....... Meld dich einfach .... und wir machen so einen LAST MINUTE Termin auf   

@Flo
Wir treffen uns bestimmt mal beim Wolfgang. Bin oft da. 
Mein Erkennungsmerkmal ...... Mein altes Pinkes (nee geht ehr ins Rot)  Gonso Triko   

Marco


----------



## [FW] FLO (21. September 2004)

hi
bin nicht so oft bei wolfgang. aber wenn ich da bin halt ich mal die augen offen


----------



## Rockyalex! (22. September 2004)

Hi Mc Fly...jemand zu Hause?

Willkommen im Forum, Bopparder sind immer besonders gerne gesehen.

Wer ist eigentlich Wolfgang?
Gruss Alex


----------



## Mc_Fly (22. September 2004)

Jupp, bin zuhause 

Wolfgang ist der Besitzer oder Chef-Mechaniker von unserem Bike-Shop.

Aua ... Aua .... Aua .... mir tun die Waden von gestern Abend weh.
Wir sind wieder zu extrem durch die Prärie geritten .

Wir wollen am Samstag, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, nochmal auf die Bikes
und durch die Gegend hoppeln.

Falls interesse Besteht mache ich einen Termin auf.

gruß
Marco


----------



## Azrael (23. September 2004)

Noch nen 27 Jähriger Biker aus Boppard...

Das könnte ich sein  

Wohne oben in Buchenau, kannst dich ja mal melden, am besten spontan. Wir können dan ja mal unsre strecken abgleichen....

Grüsse 


Rich


----------



## Mc_Fly (23. September 2004)

Gerne.

Wie gesagt ......
Wenn das Wetter am Samstag gut ist (was ich hoffe, aber nicht glaube)
und du fit bist kannste ja mitfahren.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joki (23. September 2004)

Hi Marco wieder unter den Bikern...???

Wie kommt es denn so plötzlich, das dich das Bikefieber wieder gepackt hat?

Mit wem fährste denn immer?


mfg jochen Kirchner...(ex-nachbar)


----------



## Mc_Fly (23. September 2004)

Grüß dich Joki.

Keine Ahnung - Es kahm einfach so über mich.
(Bestimmt weil mein Arzt mir empfohlen hat einen Ausgleichssport zu betreiben - Streß - Zähneknirchen - usw .......)

Und jetzt komme ich nicht mehr davon los.

Entweder fahre ich alleine oder mit unserem "Olde" durch die Gegend.
Junge Junge - der is immer noch so drauf wie damals - und noch schlimmer.
Er hat es immer noch drauf einen ALT aussehen zu lassen.
(Und ich bin richtig fit geworden - OK, muss auch mal sein *grins*)

Was macht das Studium?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Joki (23. September 2004)

naja es läuft...
eigentlich ganz gut aber ab und an mal bekomm ich eins auf die mütze!

scheiss Stresserei,,,,man sollte echt Lehramt studieren....

Ing. wissenschaften sind schon ne Nummer härter.

Ja das kannst du laut sagen...mim OLde machts immer noch am meisten spass ,,,die anderen pfeifen ham entweder nichts drauf oder sind bzw. fahren nicht konstant.

Letzten Winter hatte er mal einen Einbruch ,,,da war er unfit und Ich mal ausnahmsweise fitter als er....
Diesen Sommer bin ich bis jetzt leider nur 2500 KM gefahren und das macht sich echt bemerkbar...
zu dem bin ich noch sau fett geworden..von der vielen Hockerei und unregelmässigen Esserei!

Alles Schrott!

Aber dafür kann ich mich eigentlich dann doch nicht beklagen;-)

komme immer noch passabel die Berge hoch...


mfg joki


----------



## Mc_Fly (23. September 2004)

2500 KM   
Ist das ein Vertipper oder bist du Student


----------



## Joki (24. September 2004)

ne kein Vertipper!!
ok eine Aussage war mißverständlich....ich meinte seit Anfang des Jahres...und nicht nur im Sommer!
bin Student weisst du doch....
sonst bin ich so um die 5-8000 km gefahren im Jahr gefahren...da sind 2500 doch gar nichts gegen!

Leider sind die Zeiten vorbei, und wie gesagt es wird ja immer weniger!!

mfg joki


----------



## Mc_Fly (24. September 2004)

Das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht   . 
Ich konnt mir die Frage aber nicht verkneifen .

Wann bist du denn das nächste mal in der Heimat?
Dann können wir ja mal einen small Talk halten.

greetz
MArco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (22. Oktober 2004)

hallöchen! wir wollen uns morgen so um ca. 13.30 uhr auf dem parkplatz hinter der bp-tanke, direkt beim ortseingang treffen. dort wo's rechts ins mühltal reingeht. vielleicht sieht man sich ja?


----------



## Mc_Fly (22. Oktober 2004)

Hei Dave,

dann lass uns doch um 14.00 Uhr losfahren.
Ich habe mich mit meinem Bekannten (der kennt die besten Strecken hier im Gebiet) um 15.00 Uhr beim Dövenspeck in Buchholz verabredet. Wenn Ihr lust und Laune habt können wir zusammen ein bischen Cruuuusen.

Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Olde ist der perfekte Tourguide. Leider kann er erst um 15.00 Uhr in bucholz sein.

Wobei, vom Remigius Parkplatz aus ist man auch 45 min unterwegs nach Buchholz.

Würde sich also anbieten ..... 
greetz
Marco


----------



## dave (23. Oktober 2004)

OK, ich ruf' Dich mal an.


----------



## dave (23. Oktober 2004)

Sorry, Planänderung! Wegen konditioneller Probleme der Mitfahrer - die Tour gestern war ein wenig länger - wird's heute doch nur eine kleine Heimrunde geben. Boppard dann morgen vielleicht ...


----------



## Mc_Fly (23. Oktober 2004)

Morgen habe ich aber nur Zeit von 10.00 Uhr bis um 13.00 Uhr.

Danach muss ich Wandern 

greetz
Marco


----------



## dave (24. Oktober 2004)

Das würde sich zeitlich ja mit uns überschneiden! Schau mal hier:
http://davedesign.de/radsport-regen...6&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

Wir werden wohl zuerst zum W.kopf fahren, dann Butterloch und zum krönenden Abschluss die Seilbahn. Wir sind dann vielleicht so zwischen 10.45 und 11.00 Uhr beim W.kopf.


----------



## Mc_Fly (25. Oktober 2004)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde sich zeitlich ja mit uns überschneiden! Schau mal hier:
> http://davedesign.de/radsport-regen...6&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=
> 
> Wir werden wohl zuerst zum W.kopf fahren, dann Butterloch und zum krönenden Abschluss die Seilbahn. Wir sind dann vielleicht so zwischen 10.45 und 11.00 Uhr beim W.kopf.



Hi Dave,

war lustig am Sonntag. 
Ich bin ca. 10 min vor Ihr da gewesen.
Ist gar nicht aufgefallen 

Des nächste mal habe ich mehr Zeit und wir fahren dann eine große Runde durch Boppard  .

greetz
Marco


----------



## dave (25. Oktober 2004)

Ja, das war dann wohl ein super timing! 
Wir haben uns tatsächlich auch noch pünktlich um 12 Uhr mit Flo getroffen. Amir ist später auch dazugestoßen und dann hab' ich eigentlich nur noch Fotos geschossen.   

Die Trails von denen Du erzählt vorgeschwärmt hattest, hatten sich echt lecker angehört. Wäre ja klasse, wenn wir mal 'ne längere Runde hinkriegen würden.


----------

